
VJ / Live Coding Environment for Atom - jarmitage
https://atom.io/packages/glsl-livecoder
======
amagitakayosi
I'm the author of this package, thank you jarmitage!

Glsl-livecoder is a GLSL runtime environment for Atom. When you write GLSL
code in Atom, glsl-livecoder immediately evaluates it and shows the result on
the background. It's just like GLSL sandbox or Shadertoy, but you can use
autocomplete and linter by using existing Atom packages. Moreover, It supports
Audio inputs , MIDI inputs, loading videos and images, etc...!!!!

Here's an example of VJ performance using GLSL livecoder.

[https://youtu.be/ome9OP9keCI](https://youtu.be/ome9OP9keCI)

Also, I wrote a tutorial on medium before.

[https://medium.com/@amagitakayosi/vj-live-coding-on-atom-
gls...](https://medium.com/@amagitakayosi/vj-live-coding-on-atom-glsl-
livecoder-329eec5462df)

Currently I'm improving the performance and adding features to switch settings
easily. If you have any question, AMA on comments or GitHub.

Hope you enjoy it!!! :zap:

